# how do I bleed the power steering system?



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

I had to change the low pressure hose (return) of my power steering.
How should I do the refill/bleed?

The old fluid looked a bit dirty, maybe I should flush the System?!

Thank you!
Chris


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could flush, just put a plug on the return nipple on the tank, run the return hose under the car to a recovery pan, fill the tank with power steering fluid, fire up the engine, keep adding fluid till it runs clean in the pan. Turn off the engine. Replace the hose to the tank, refill and run engine turn the wheel stop to stop, refill as needed. It's not uncommon for the pump to make noise till all the air gets out of the system, which could take an hour or so.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought the guy at powersteering.com had this up on his web site, but I can't find it right now.

The procedure is:
Engine off
Center the steering wheel (engine off)
Fill the pump reservoir according to the dipstick.
Start the engine without moving the steering wheel, let it run a few seconds, shut it back down.
Check fluid, refill 
When starting the engine and running it no longer causes the fluid level in the pump to drop, proceed to next "phase".
Start engine, turn the wheel 1/8 turn in each direction, center wheel, shut it back down.
Refill fluid.
Keep repeating the procedure - when you don't have to add fluid, start turning the wheel farther.
When you work your way up to the point where you can turn the wheel "lock to lock" without the fluid level dropping any, you're done.


Bear


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you very much.
Do I have to raise the front wheels or can I bleed with the tires on the ground?
The GM fluid from my book isn't available, would you use ATF-A or the "new version" of the GM power steering fluid?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There's no need to raise the car. The guy at powersteering.com recommended that I use Dexron ATF in mine. He rebuilt my original factory box for me and turned it into a quick-ratio unit. I like the way it drives quite a lot.

Bear


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Bear, I just used the ATF Dexron (Suffix A) and it works great. Some bubbles at the first turns (front wheels raised because I alreads had it on jackstands since yesterday). After that I lowered the car and turned the wheels on ground with no bubbles any more and no noises. Took it for a drive and everything is okay 

I don't really know how a quick-ratio would perform in contrast to my one or maybe if I already have a quick ratio.. I can turn the steering wheel 3 times left and right, will it respond quicker with a quick-ratio? For example only 2 turns for a complete turn in one direction?


----------

